# Baby guinea pig picture



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

This is a picture of the baby guinea pig we have been hand rearing, she is now18 days old and doing well and gaining weight


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow she is gorgeous! She looks like she is really doing well, it must be really satisfying to see xox


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi thanks yes we are really pleased with her shes really putting weight on now


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww she is gorgeous...you are doing an amazing job!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww she is gorgeous. :001_wub: Baby piggies are just the cutest rodent I think. I had to hand rear 6 babies when both their mums died within a couple of days of having them a few years ago. I used a syringe and Lactol from the petshop and they did really well and grew up into big strong healthy piggies. They used to fight for the syringe - it was so funny to watch. :laugh:


----------



## Hetty (May 7, 2011)

Sooo cute!! Will you keep her?


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Will definatly keep her shes to special to let go, she will be 3 weeks tommorow weighed this morning and she is 203g so weight gain is good, havnt thought of aname for her yet maybe lucky LOL


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

poppydog1 said:


> Will definatly keep her shes to special to let go, she will be 3 weeks tommorow weighed this morning and she is 203g so weight gain is good, havnt thought of aname for her yet maybe lucky LOL


Lucky is very predictable.

What about like... Angel, because there was someone watching over her.


----------

